
Show HN: Kickstarter campaign to stop porch pirates with Package Guard - goughjustin
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/packageguard/the-package-guard
======
goughjustin
Thanks for anyone who takes the time to check out our hardware startup Package
Guard.

We would love any feedback and are here to answer any questions.

~~~
andrejuseu
Hi,

What if thief takes everything, including Package Guard? Does PG has wifi
connection lost alarm?

~~~
goughjustin
The PG connects to your home wifi and will alert if the package is removed.

Never thought about sending an alert if the PG is taken out of Wifi range.
This is a great idea.

